# Home Audio Setup LGTV



## fishyman2016 (Jan 12, 2017)

I purchased a LG 55" 55uh6030 TV with a LG lab550h sound plate.
I also have 2 wireless Music flow h5 speakers. I would like to connect the speakers to the sound bar. I can't get the LG app to recognize the sound plate with the h5 speakers.This sound plate also has blue ray DVD player. Is there another wireless sound system that would work with the LG TV and H5 speakers?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Unless I'm misreading the marketing info, they don't work that way. They are designed to act as an audio output for devices such as phones, Smart TV's, (other items with Bluetooth connectivity), not as a surround speaker system. And most of the reviews that I've found aren't very good, for the product and for LG support.

If you are wanting surround speakers, I'd suggest getting actual surround speakers.


----------

